# Soups on!



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Soup,stew and chowder weather is here! Oh how I love this season. What is your favorite soup,stew or chowder? I really love a good bowl of clam chowder. Tomorrow night I am making homemade sherry tomato soup,so good


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

We love any kind of hardy soup or stew.....but my favorite winter warm-me-up is homemade chicken and dumplings.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I make lots of soups but I always keep one on hand that I make for me.
Chicken breast, garlic, lots of kale, tomatoes, corn, celery and onion, herbs and white kidney beans in chicken stock with a Parmesan rind tossed in to add natural glutamates (pumps up the savory)
I make huge pots of it and freeze it in single serving portions.
I could eat it every single day.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

One of our favorites is a copy cat version of Olive Garden's Zupa Toscana. I've never had it at Olive Garden, but it's an excellent soup.

The link is long, but the recipe is at the bottom on the page: https://www.lecremedelacrumb.com/easy-olive-garden-zuppa-toscana-soup/


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Supposed to hit 96 today...tad warm for soup!

Personally, I like either chicken and dumplings or good ole tomato soup with a grilled cheese sandwich fresh off the griddle.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I like. big old pot of Navy beans , with smoked ham hocks. Simmer it a couple days on the wood burner to infuse the flavors.

Second place would be a kettel of venison chili.



 Al


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Minestrone made with a bit of smoked sausage, really thick pea soup cooked with a ham bone, potato corn chowder, any soup with seafood or fish. 
It's 83F here right now, so soup will have to wait until later this week when it's supposed to get down to 55 or so.


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

94 degrees here WAY TO HOT FOR SOUP

favorite is venison vegetable soup


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

we eat a lot of soup and stew in the cold seasons. We cook on woodstove I like corn chowder and bean and ham. I like a good batch of split pea if I am in the mood. But my favorite has to be a toss up between vegetable goat stew and sausage pumpkin chowder.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ever try the cold soups when it is hot?

 Al


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm a big fan of soup, and could eat some every day. Looking forward to 3 bean chili, creamy potato soup, chicken/wild rice soup, split pea, and of course ham/bean with cornbread.

My all time favorite is chicken vegetable noodle stew.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> Ever try the cold soups when it is hot?
> 
> Al


I was never a fan, but my parents enjoyed cold, garden gazpacho soup during the Summer.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> Ever try the cold soups when it is hot?
> 
> Al


I like gazpacho, when the tomatos are garden ripe. My sister gave me a recipe for cucumber soup made with yogurt and mint that is so good on hot days. I eat it during the winter too, but it's best in summer.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

hiddensprings said:


> We love any kind of hardy soup or stew.....but my favorite winter warm-me-up is homemade chicken and dumplings.


Yummmmm!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

crehberg said:


> Supposed to hit 96 today...tad warm for soup!
> 
> Personally, I like either chicken and dumplings or good ole tomato soup with a grilled cheese sandwich fresh off the griddle.


Dang no fall there,lol. I'm like a little kid and I still love gold fish crackers in my Tomato Soup


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh man a big bowl of Chili sounds Amazing right now


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just put a pot on with cut up Butternut Squash, drowning the chunks with 20 onces of Chicken stock, a half table spoon of garlic powder and about 3 tea spoons of real butter.

Once it comes to a boil I will take it off the heat and use a imersion blender to make it semi creamy adding a 1/2 cup of cream.

Others who are not picky or have a picky wife can add salt and pepper to taste. I add that stuff to my bowl.

It is 58F *damp *100% humidity and sort of chilly after 80's earlier in the week.

 Al


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I love chicken and dumplings also. day before yesterday I made beef soup and yesterday I made haddock chowder. my brother is having the last bowl chowder for supper tonight. i'll never get rid of him if I keep on making his favorite meals!

one thing I found out this year is he doesn't like dumplings. I don't know why because everyone else in the family can't get enough of them. every now and then I will make them up using a pk bouillion and some water and onion for the broth and eat them with mustard. dad use to eat them with molasses. ~Georgia


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I should have mentioned that I used two medium sized squash for me soup. about 3 inchs in dia necks 4 at the seed end and about 5 inchs long.

It was great so very very sweet. Hope id doesn't up set my blood sugar.

 Al


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> Just put a pot on with cut up Butternut Squash, drowning the chunks with 20 onces of Chicken stock, a half table spoon of garlic powder and about 3 tea spoons of real butter.
> 
> Once it comes to a boil I will take it off the heat and use a imersion blender to make it semi creamy adding a 1/2 cup of cream.
> 
> ...


sounds like it was the perfect day for soup


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I can't believe how cold our fall has been so far here


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

Same here, 96 degrees right now, just shivering thinking of going outside.
Heres hoping Oregon gets 4 foot of snow tomorrow.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

D-BOONE said:


> Same here, 96 degrees right now, just shivering thinking of going outside.
> Heres hoping Oregon gets 4 foot of snow tomorrow.


You turd! LOL. That's ok I have a fire going and this evening i'm making loaded baked potato soup and homemade rolls. I will stay plenty warm


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

alleyyooper said:


> Just put a pot on with cut up Butternut Squash, drowning the chunks with 20 onces of Chicken stock, a half table spoon of garlic powder and about 3 tea spoons of real butter.
> 
> Once it comes to a boil I will take it off the heat and use a imersion blender to make it semi creamy adding a 1/2 cup of cream.
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE INSPIRED ME TO MAKE A GOOD CHZY WINTER SQUASH CHOWDER WITH CHEEESE! GOT THE WINTER SQSH BAKING NOW. CANNOT WAIT TO ENDULGE IN IT THIS EVENING. WE GREW 2 ANTQ VARIETY WINTER SQSH. PRETTIEST SQUASH I HAVE EVER SEEN. HOPE IT TASTES AS GOOD AS IT LOOKS. ONLY 2 ON THAT LONG VINE MATURED ALLTHO THERE WERE OTHERS THAT DIDN'T MATURE. WILL TRY IT AGAIN NEXT GARDEN SEASONN. THE SEEDS WERE SORTA HIGH BUT THERE ARE A MILLON SEEDS INSIDE THE 2 SQSH. CAN'T WAIT TO HAVE THE SOUP TONITE. THANKS FOR THE INSPIRATION!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Just made a pot of chicken rice with leftover chicken. It will go into the freezer shortly for hubby's lunches.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Oregon1986 said:


> You turd! LOL. That's ok I have a fire going and this evening i'm making loaded baked potato soup and homemade rolls. I will stay plenty warm


I love that soup!!! Think I'll make anyway, even though it's still in the low 70's..


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Great ideas here. We also cook on a wood burning stove. Wife makes chicken broth and cans it for a base of many things. We also boil the chicken feet in for the broth since they are so high in glucosamine. I'm more of a chili person, but when you are cold and tired nothing is better than a stew, chili ,or soup to warm you up and make you feel better.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Bought two butternut squashes yesterday will make more soup out of them probably about Saturday.

We always cooked the chicken feet not just for the broth but we ate them too. We don't raise our own chickens. Am sure if we did my wife would not cook the chicken feet even for the broth.

Kares mom I am sure would cook chicken feet and eat them too.
My wife didn't get to many traits from her mother.

 Al


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm ready for a big ol pot of pinto beans made with chicken broth, an onion and chunks of smoked hog jowl. Slide a hunk of corn bread under it..... Yummy
,


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

First batch of chicken noodle soup for the fall last night thanks to a sinus infection. I don't know what it is about it... but I can taste chicken noodle soup when I can't taste anything else!


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

Not a soup, but tonights dinner is home made chicken pot pie.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry the hear about the sinus infection.
Love any kind of chicken brothy type soups when I have one. I like the home made dumplin one as you can have it as thick or as thin as you wish.

 Al


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

We are suppose to get snow this weekend here in Burns OR. I am thinking of making my Chicken and Dumplings saturday. Takes a few hrs but makes the house smell awesome and warms ya up from the inside out. Problem is that normally when I would make it for the family there was never any leftovers!! Maybe now that its just me and the dog while my Lady and little one are out of town there might be some left!!


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful day here. Worked in the yard all day. Came in and made chicken noodle.


----------

